# Pedro ha estudiado desde las nueve.



## kunvla

Hola a todos:

¿Les suena natural esta oración? Me refiero al uso del pretérito perfecto compuesto en la combinación con «_desde_ + sintagma nominal».

_Pedro ha estudiado desde las nueve._

Muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos,


----------



## oa2169

Por estos lados:

"Pedro ha estado estudiando desde las nueve".

"Pedro estudió desde las nueve".

Saludos.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Hola, kunvla:
Pedro dejó de estudiar hace un momentito, ¿verdad?


----------



## cbrena

Me uno al primer ejemplo de Oa:

_Pedro ha estado estudiando desde las nueve.

_Tu frase requeriría (para mí) que continuaras diciendo qué pasó en ese tiempo o en el inmediatamente posterior.


----------



## kunvla

oa2169 said:


> Por estos lados:
> 
> "Pedro ha estado estudiando desde las nueve".
> 
> "Pedro estudió desde las nueve".
> 
> Saludos.



Yo pensaba que la oración _Pedro ha estudiado desde las nueve_ podría darse en el español americano.

A ver si algún mexicano nos comenta este ejemplo.

Saludos,


----------



## Cartod

Hola kunvla,
en Colombia no sonaría natural, en vez de eso diríamos alguna de las 2 frases ya mencionadas por oa2169, más probablemente la primera: en especial si se quiere enfatizar en la continuidad de la acción de Pedro.


----------



## Vampiro

kunvla said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Les suena natural esta oración? Me refiero al uso del pretérito perfecto compuesto en la combinación con «_desde_ + sintagma nominal».
> 
> _Pedro ha estudiado desde las nueve._
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.
> Saludos,


Máaaah o menoh...
Yo creo que así sola suena un tanto rara, muy españolada.
Distinto es si dices: "Pedro ha estudiado desde las nueve sin parar", por ejemplo.
Pero más natural por acá: "Pedro ha estado estudiando desde las nueve".
_


----------



## blasita

Hola:

Kunvla, ¿podrías aclarar en qué contexto quieres saber si resulta natural, por favor? ¿Sigue estudiando Pedro o no? Si ya no está ya estudiando, ¿cuándo ha dejado de estudiar?

Tal cual, yo tampoco diría normalmente esa frase aislada, pero como digo, creo que puede depender del contexto. Por ejemplo, si un padre o una madre llega a casa y pregunta cuánto tiempo ha estudiado su hijo Pedro hoy, sí podría responder que _ha estudiado desde las nueve hasta las once/dos horas_, etc.  Y si Pedro sigue estudiando, lo que yo usaría preferentemente sería: _Pedro lleva estudiando desde las nueve_. También, _ha estado estudiando_.

Saludos.


----------



## mokka2

A mi me suena "natural", es decir común, y creo que no necesita añadido para ser una frase coherente.


----------



## kunvla

blasita said:


> Hola:
> 
> Kunvla, ¿podrías aclarar en qué contexto quieres saber si resulta natural, por favor? ¿Sigue estudiando Pedro o no? Si ya no está estudiando, ¿cuándo ha dejado de estudiar?
> *No ha dejado de estudiar, sino que sigue estudiando.*
> 
> Tal cual, yo tampoco diría normalmente esa frase aislada, pero como digo, creo que puede depender del contexto. Por ejemplo, si un padre o una madre llega a casa y pregunta cuánto tiempo ha estudiado su hijo Pedro hoy, sí podría responder que _ha estudiado desde las nueve hasta las once/dos horas_, etc.
> 
> Y si Pedro sigue estudiando, lo que yo usaría preferentemente sería: *Pedro lleva estudiando desde las nueve*. También, *ha estado estudiando*.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola, Blasita:

Se trata de si la oración _Pedro ha estudiado desde las nueve_ puede expresar una acción actual, en progreso _Pedro ha estado estudiando desde las nueve_.
Pero tu respuesta me queda clara.

Saludos,


----------



## blasita

Gracias por la aclaración, Kunvla. No, _ha estudiado_ es para mí una acción pasada, nunca en progreso.


----------



## Lord Darktower

kunvla said:


> Hola:
> 
> Kunvla, ¿podrías aclarar en qué contexto quieres saber si resulta natural, por favor? ¿Sigue estudiando Pedro o no? Si ya no está estudiando, ¿cuándo ha dejado de estudiar?
> *No ha dejado de estudiar, sino que sigue estudiando.*
> 
> Tal cual, yo tampoco diría normalmente esa frase aislada, pero como digo, creo que puede depender del contexto. Por ejemplo, si un padre o una madre llega a casa y pregunta cuánto tiempo ha estudiado su hijo Pedro hoy, sí podría responder que _ha estudiado desde las nueve hasta las once/dos horas_, etc.
> 
> Y si Pedro sigue estudiando, lo que yo usaría preferentemente sería: *Pedro lleva estudiando desde las nueve*. También, *ha estado estudiando*.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola, Blasita:
> 
> Se trata de si la oración _Pedro ha estudiado desde las nueve_ puede expresar una acción actual, en progreso _Pedro ha estado estudiando desde las nueve_.
> Pero tu respuesta me queda clara.
> 
> Saludos,
Click to expand...


Hola, kunvla: hay que empezar por ahí, eso es lo que debería haber dicho en su primer mensaje que abre el hilo, que Pedro sigue estudiando. Por eso mi pregunta del #3, que no fue contestada.

Ya sabrá lo dificultoso del empleo de algunos tiempos verbales del español. Es importantísimo tener claro la situación temporal en la que se desarrolla la acción y cuándo se habla de ella. Al hablar de ella, ¿sigue haciéndose? ¿Terminó de forma reciente? ¿O, por ejemplo, hablamos de la misma diez años después?

Si el bueno de Pedro se metió en su habitación a las nueve de la mañana y el pobre está todavía allí hincando codos*, las formas como yo lo diría son:

Pedro está/lleva estudiando desde las nueve.
Pedro estudia desde las nueve.

Pero nunca "ha estado estudiando" porque define una situación ya finalizada.

Un saludo.

*_Hincar los codos_ es la forma coloquial de decir que se estudia. Los codos están 'hincados' en la mesa para que las manos soporten la cabeza a la altura de las sienes.


----------



## blasita

Lord Darktower said:


> Pero nunca "ha estado estudiando" porque define una situación ya finalizada.


Hola, Lord. De acuerdo, normalmente la acción está acabada y ya no se está estudiando. Sin embargo, en mi uso, si digo que alguien ha estado haciendo algo, también pudiera darse para mí una interpretación continua: en determinados contextos. Un saludo.


----------



## Vampiro

blasita said:


> Gracias por la aclaración, Kunvla. No, _ha estudiado_ es para mí una acción pasada, nunca en progreso.


El cuento de nunca acabar.
Para nosotros el tal Pedro sigue pegado estudiando.
Si la acción terminó, entonces "Pedro estudió..."
_


----------



## Nipnip

kunvla said:


> en progreso _Pedro ha estado estudiando desde las nueve_.



Esta oración en particular suena muy forzada con ese significado. Sin embargo, oraciones similares: _Ha vivido aquí desde hace 15 años_, sí tienen ese sentido de continuidad o de progreso. Si la acción se terminara y volviera a empezar entonces tendría sentido el compuesto, pero estamos hablando de una cosa que no termina sino que se extiende. Me parece que el comienzo de la acción tan próxima, hace que esta oración no suene bien.


----------



## Lord Darktower

blasita said:


> Hola, Lord. De acuerdo, normalmente la acción está acabada y ya no se está estudiando. Sin embargo, en mi uso, si digo que alguien ha estado haciendo algo, también pudiera darse para mí una interpretación continua: en determinados contextos. Un saludo.


¿Como cuáles, querida blasita?


----------



## blasita

Lord Darktower said:


> ¿Como cuáles, querida blasita?


Hola, Lord. Vamos a intentarlo.

Por ejemplo. Pedro tiene un examen muy importante mañana. Se está dando una paliza a estudiar hoy. Lleva estudiando toda la mañana en su habitación. Digamos que son como las dos. Llego a casa y pregunto que dónde está Pedro. Entreabro la puerta de su habitación y allí está el pobre Pedro, en su mesa de estudio. Bien, no es imposible para mí que me respondan en esta situación, por ejemplo, _Ha estado estudiando toda la mañana/desde las nueve sin parar_,_ ¡y lo que le queda!
_
Aunque _Lleva estudiando ..._ es lo que usaría normalmente y lo que me suena natural.


----------



## Lord Darktower

¿Y no será, mi estimada blasita, que como son las dos, la mañana *ya ha terminado*? ¿Se lo dirían si son las once?
Un saludón.


----------



## blasita

Estimado Lord. Creo que tiene usted toda la razón. Desde luego, releyendo mi ejemplo, me parece que no es nada acertado por varios motivos.

Mis disculpas a todos por si lo he liado todo innecesariamente. Aclaro, por si acaso, que mi "también" de antes era un "también podría ser posible" y debí haber dado una aclaración sobre este tema cuando Kunvla respondió. A ver si puedo modificar un poco el contexto para hacerlo más adecuado y que explique mejor lo que quiero decir. Por ejemplo, si al llegar pregunto a la otra persona si ha visto a Pedro y me dice que sí, que ha estado estudiando desde las nueve (que es cuando vio que se puso a estudiar), yo puedo interpretar que también es posible que siga estudiando.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Bueno, estimada, seguiremos discutiendo esta tarde a la hota del té. Recuerde, a las cinco o clock le volveré a insistir que ese "Ha estado estudiando desde la nueve" implica que el aplicado Pedro ya se ha ido a la piscina.
Traiga las pastas que me gustan, como siempre.


----------



## Vampiro

Lord Darktower said:


> ...Recuerde, a las cinco o clock le volveré a insistir que ese "Ha estado estudiando desde la nueve" implica que el aplicado Pedro ya se ha ido a la piscina.


Que no, que Pedro sigue estudiando.
Nada de piscina, a menos que se haya llevado el libro para leerlo allá (bien poco le va cundir el estudio mirando bikinis, pero bueno...)
_


----------



## flljob

Si Pedro empezó a estudiar a las 9 y sigue estudiando hasta este momento, yo diría: Pedro ha estado estudiando desde las 9 de la mañana. Solo que sea un atélico diría: Pedro ha estudiado desde que tenía nueve años (tiene 80 y sigue estudiando).


----------



## blasita

Una pregunta para Vampiro y Flljob, por favor. Para mí, sin contexto, _Ha estado estudiando (desde las nueve)_ puede significar ambas cosas: que sigue estudiando o que ya no lo está haciendo. ¿De acuerdo también con esta última posible interpretación?

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## flljob

No. Si digo 'Pedro ha estado estudiando desde las 9' quiere decir que sigue estudiando, que no ha dejado de estudiar desde las 9.


----------



## blasita

Hola, Flljob. _Pedro ha estado estudiando desde las nueve (hasta las doce sin parar)_. Ahora son, digamos, las doce y cuarto y yo podría decir tranquilamente esa frase. No sé si esta interpretación mía puede ser cuestión regional o personal.


----------



## flljob

Yo creo que es el uso del pretérito compuesto en España. En tu ejemplo, los mexicanos diríamos: Pedro estuvo estudiando desde las nueve hasta las doce, o Pedro estudió de las 9 a las 12.


----------



## gabbytaa

blasita said:


> Para mí, sin contexto, _Ha estado estudiando (desde las nueve)_ puede significar ambas cosas: que sigue estudiando o que ya no lo está haciendo. ¿De acuerdo también con esta última posible interpretación?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.



_Ha estado estudiando desde las 9_ es que continua estudiando. Para mí no ha terminado de estudiar desde esas horas tan tempranas (pobre Pedro). 
No entiendo por qué para algunos es una acción terminada. Me gustaría que me lo explicara el señor Torre.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Lord Darktower

Hola, gabbytaa:

La polémica sobre el uso de ese tiempo verbal a ambos lados del charco es vieja y sabida en esta casa. Yo no le voy a explicar el por qué ‘algunos’ lo usamos como le digo, porque soy muy malo para estas cosas. Apenas alcanzo a comprender que se llama ‘pretérito perfecto compuesto’ y que _pretérito_ significa que ya ha pasado o ha sucedido -o que ya pasó o sucedió, para que no se me moleste- y _perfecto_ significa, en estos casos, que ya ha transcurrido.


Pero en lugares solventes de Internet encuentro cosas como:


> Uso temporal:
> De manera general, puede decirse que esta forma verbal se usa para referirse a hechos pasados que tienen relación con la zona temporal en la que se encuentra el hablante


Fuente:http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pretérito_perfecto_compuesto

O:


> En cambio el Pretérito Perfecto Compuesto indica necesariamente que existe "una relación o conexión entre dicha acción pasada y la situación presente, sea dicha relación temporal o subjetiva"


Fuente:http://www.eide.es/esl/Escuela-de-E...erfecto-Simple-y-Preterito-Perfecto-Compuesto

También:


> Se usa cuando la idea del verbo, aunque pasada, parece que puede continuar, por no ser aún muy lejana ni absolutamente acabada, y que todavía nos afecta:


Fuente: http://www.wikilengua.org/index.php/Tiempo_verbal

Y, para no cansarle, la propia definición del diccionario:


> pretérito perfecto compuesto.
> 1. m. Gram. Tiempo que denota una acción o un estado de cosas anteriores al momento en que se habla, vinculado con el presente.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


 
Como verá, en todas dice que la acción es pasada y en ninguna que sigue realizándose. Claro, usted me dirá que tampoco dice que haya terminado. Pero en las distintas frases que puedan escogerse al azar como ejemplo de aplicación de este tiempo verbal, como:

_Mientras estábamos viendo la televisión, el ladrón ha entrado por la ventana._
_Le he contado a mi madre lo que he visto durante mi visita a Madrid._
_He cenado con mis padres._
_Por fin he acabado._
_La guerra ha terminado_

se me hace muy difícil encajar en todas ellas una acción que no haya acabado cuando se está expresando.

Y estas frase se dicen y se escriben a porrillo, a millones. Por eso me gustaría que me explicara usted ahora por qué en esos ejemplos la guerra sigue o se continúa cenando con los padres.

Un afectuoso saludo.


----------



## blasita

gabbytaa said:


> _Ha estado estudiando desde las 9_ es que continua estudiando. Para mí no ha terminado de estudiar desde esas horas tan tempranas (pobre Pedro).
> No entiendo por qué para algunos es una acción terminada.


Hola, Gabby. _Ha estado estudiando_ a mí no me indica necesariamente que siga haciéndolo. Como he dicho anteriormente, necesitaría contexto para saberlo con seguridad. Ese_ desde X_, tampoco me asegura que no sea posible que la acción de estudiar esté acabada.

Lo cierto es que el pretérito perfecto compuesto es el tiempo verbal con más variación geográfica en sus usos. Y de lo que yo he hablado es solamente de mi uso.

Hola de nuevo, Lord. Quizás, la posibilidad de la interpretación abierta en el 'perfecto continuo' se vea mejor en un ejemplo como este: _He vivido aquí/He estado viviendo aquí desde 1920/desde hace tres décadas_, etc. Y sigo viviendo aquí. Lo que ocurre es que yo creo que la interpretación, además de ser cuestión regional, puede depender del predicado en sí.


----------



## mokka2

Para mi es que estudió desde las nueve, lo demás lo pone la realidad.


----------



## kunvla

Nipnip said:


> Esta oración en particular suena muy forzada con ese significado. Sin embargo, oraciones similares: _Ha vivido aquí desde hace 15 años_, sí tienen ese sentido de continuidad o de progreso. Si la acción se terminara y volviera a empezar entonces tendría sentido el compuesto, pero estamos hablando de una cosa que no termina sino que se extiende. Me parece que el comienzo de la acción tan próxima, hace que esta oración no suene bien.





flljob said:


> Si Pedro empezó a estudiar a las 9 y sigue  estudiando hasta este momento, yo diría: Pedro ha estado estudiando  desde las 9 de la mañana. Solo que sea un atélico diría: Pedro ha  estudiado desde que tenía nueve años (tiene 80 y sigue  estudiando).


Hola, Nipnip y Flljob.

Me gustaría saber si la oración que sigue sería posible en el español mexicano:

(?) Desde joven, Pedro ha estudiado desde las nueve todos los días, ya que a esas horas está más concentrado.

O tal vez ésta (un poco modificada):

(?) Desde joven, Pedro ha estudiado desde las nueve todos los días, ya que a esas horas ha estado más concentrado.


Muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos,


----------



## flljob

La primera es lógica; la segunda, no.


----------



## Nipnip

Es posible pero sigue sonando forzado. Lo más normal es usar el presente o introducir un adverbio. _Siempre estudia desde las nueve_.

Repito, la sintaxis es perfecta, simplemente los elementos temporales y semánticos de esta oración suenan afectados.


----------



## Aviador

Como Vampiro lo expresó antes en este hilo, este es el cuento de nunca  acabar. Junto con el del uso de los clíticos y las tildes, éste es uno  de los temas de consulta y discusión mas recurrentes en WR, y de desencuentros, por lo demás.

Es verdad Lord Darktower, por más raro que le parezca, en América el pretérito compuesto  no expresa normalmente una acció acabada en el pasado reciente, sino  una que continúa en el presente y que no tiene plazo determinado de fin.
_En la pretemporada el Barça ha ganado todos los partidos_  no significa en América que la pretemporada ya terminó y que, por lo  tanto, el Barça no ganará más partidos, sino que hasta el día de hoy,  faltando aún partidos por disputar, sólo ha obtenido victorias. Si  quisiéramos aquí expresar la idea de que la pretemporada llegó ya a su  fin y, por lo tanto, el Barça ya no podrá ganar más partidos en ella,  diríamos _En la pretemporada el Barça ganó todos los partidos_, haya sucedido eso hace un minuto o hace mucho tiempo.
Más explícito es este uso con adverbios: _Espera, aún no he terminado de estudiar_, aunque en el dialecto rioplatense usarían el perfecto: _Esperá, aún no terminé de estudiar_. Esto añade un grado más de complejidad o diversidad.


----------



## blasita

Es cierto que es un tema recurrente en los foros, pero yo esto lo veo normal; dista de ser un asunto sencillo debido a la gran variedad de usos que presenta. Yo cada día aprendo algo.

Además, en este caso me resulta muy curioso que yo vea la posibilidad de continuidad en _Ha estado estudiando_ y mi compatriota no. Y eso que yo entiendo _Ha estudiado_ como una acción acabada.


----------



## gabbytaa

Lord Darktower said:


> Como verá, en todas dice que la acción es pasada y en ninguna que sigue realizándose. Claro, usted me dirá que tampoco dice que haya terminado. Pero en las distintas frases que puedan escogerse al azar como ejemplo de aplicación de este tiempo verbal, como:
> 
> _Mientras estábamos viendo la televisión, el ladrón ha entrado por la ventana._
> _Le he contado a mi madre lo que he visto durante mi visita a Madrid._
> _He cenado con mis padres._
> _Por fin he acabado._
> _La guerra ha terminado_
> 
> se me hace muy difícil encajar en todas ellas una acción que no haya acabado cuando se está expresando.
> 
> Y estas frase se dicen y se escriben a porrillo, a millones. Por eso me gustaría que me explicara usted ahora por qué en esos ejemplos la guerra sigue o se continúa cenando con los padres.
> 
> Un afectuoso saludo.



Es interesante. Como bien dicen los demás foreros, es un cuento de nunca acabar, porque simple y sencillamente yo no diría que el ladrón ha entrado por la ventana, ya que la acción es específica e inmediata y totalmente acabada. Entró una sola vez. En "La guerra ha terminado", igual, usaría sin lugar a dudas el pretérito de indicativo. 
Usamos el presente perfecto (así lo conozco yo) para indicar una acción que empieza en el pasado pero tiene continuidad en el presente. 

En el caso del ejemplo: "He cenado con mis padres", para mí la frase está incompleta. Si le agrego "muchas veces", ahí cambia todo. Pero de ninguna manera la puedo contemplar como una acción exclusiva de un pasado terminado. Si esa es la idea, entonces digo: "Ayer cené con mis padres".

Saludos


----------



## jazmin1492

Aviador said:


> Como Vampiro lo expresó antes en este hilo, este es el cuento de nunca  acabar. Junto con el del uso de los clíticos y las tildes, éste es uno  de los temas de consulta y discusión mas recurrentes en WR, y de desencuentros, por lo demás.
> 
> Es verdad Lord Darktower, por más raro que le parezca, en América el pretérito compuesto  no expresa normalmente una acció acabada en el pasado reciente, sino  una que continúa en el presente y que no tiene plazo determinado de fin.
> _En la pretemporada el Barça ha ganado todos los partidos_  no significa en América que la pretemporada ya terminó y que, por lo  tanto, el Barça no ganará más partidos, sino que hasta el día de hoy,  faltando aún partidos por disputar, sólo ha obtenido victorias. Si  quisiéramos aquí expresar la idea de que la pretemporada llegó ya a su  fin y, por lo tanto, el Barça ya no podrá ganar más partidos en ella,  diríamos _En la pretemporada el Barça ganó todos los partidos_, haya sucedido eso hace un minuto o hace mucho tiempo.
> Más explícito es este uso con adverbios: _Espera, aún no he terminado de estudiar_, aunque en el dialecto rioplatense usarían el perfecto: _Esperá, aún no terminé de estudiar_. Esto añade un grado más de complejidad o diversidad.


Hola, no puedo estar más de acuerdo con tu comentario, de hecho ya he tenido pesadillas (no acabo de tener pesadillas, quiero decir que he tenido pesadillas constantemente sobre esto) con este tema. Es broma, pero sí me vi envuelta en muchas dudas porque unos dicen así otros dicen asa, porque yo hace tiempo abrí un hilo sobre la duda que tenía de estos dos tiempos verbales, pero ya comprendí que en cada país lo manejan diferente, cada quien tiene su costumbre de usar cualquier de éstos en cualquier situación cotidiana, yo soy mexicana y no le doy el uso que se le da en España, que usan el compuesto para algo que recién terminó, yo siempre uso el simple aunque hayan pasado segundos del acontecimiento y el compuesto para indicar un énfasis o indicar que algo continua según sea el contexto, ejemplo ¨Me he caído varias veces durante el día¨ ¨Hoy he ido muchas veces al baño¨ ¨El niño ha estado estudiando desde la mañana y no ha parado de estudiar¨ ¨He vivido en esta casa desde mi infancia¨ (viví y sigo viviendo en esta casa) o también podría decir ¨Vivo en esta casa desde mi infancia¨ ¨Siempre me han gustado los chihuahuas¨ (me gustaron desde hace tiempo o desde que tengo uso y razón de mi memoria y me siguen gustando.) En tu oración es muy probable que yo dijera ¨Espera, aún no he terminado de estudiar¨ o ¨Espera, aún no termino de estudiar¨ 



oa2169 said:


> Por estos lados:
> 
> "Pedro ha estado estudiando desde las nueve".
> 
> "Pedro estudió desde las nueve".
> 
> Saludos.


Yo al escuchar ¨Pedro ha estudiado desde las nueve¨ así a secas, me da a entender que sigue estudiando, en cambio si me dicen ¨Pedro estudió desde las nueve¨ ahí ya cambia la cosa, entiendo que ya no está estudiando, la acción de estudio terminó por completo.



blasita said:


> Hola:
> 
> Kunvla, ¿podrías aclarar en qué contexto quieres saber si resulta natural, por favor? ¿Sigue estudiando Pedro o no? Si ya no está ya estudiando, ¿cuándo ha dejado de estudiar?
> 
> Tal cual, yo tampoco diría normalmente esa frase aislada, pero como digo, creo que puede depender del contexto. Por ejemplo, si un padre o una madre llega a casa y pregunta cuánto tiempo ha estudiado su hijo Pedro hoy, sí podría responder que _ha estudiado desde las nueve hasta las once/dos horas_, etc.  Y si Pedro sigue estudiando, lo que yo usaría preferentemente sería: _Pedro lleva estudiando desde las nueve_. También, _ha estado estudiando_.
> 
> Saludos.


O también ¨Pedro estudia desde las nueve¨



Vampiro said:


> El cuento de nunca acabar.
> Para nosotros el tal Pedro sigue pegado estudiando.
> Si la acción terminó, entonces "Pedro estudió..."
> _


Así es, ha estudiado para mí es que sigue pegado en el estudio Jajaja es decir en uno de los uso que se le da al Pretérito compuesto es para hacer énfasis (algo que continua y no ha terminado) si ya no está estudiando simplemente diría ¨estudió¨ ya terminó. 

Aquí los ejemplos de cómo se utiliza el PPC

*1) Porque la acción no terminó todavía.O sea,se continúa en el presente* (así lo manejo yo este tiempo verbal)
Ej.He vivido aquí durante 5 años.=Desde hace 5 años hasta ahora,VIVO aquí.
2) Porque la acción terminó o se realizó en un pasado muy reciente:
He perdido mis llaves.(Esto le ocurrió dentro del día que esa persona está hablando)
Nos hemos mudado recientemente.(Acción terminada hace poco) (*Uso que no le doy yo a este tiempo verbal, pero que al igual que el simple no podemos decir que es incorrecto, ya que es justo aquí donde cada quien lo maneja distinto.*) yo igual diría nos mudamos recientemente.
3) Porque el resultado de una acción que terminó en el pasado,se puede ver en el presente:
María ha engordado.(=A María se le ve más gorda en este momento.Ya engordó,pero el resultado de engordar,se ve ahora.)




gabbytaa said:


> _Ha estado estudiando desde las 9_ es que continua estudiando. Para mí no ha terminado de estudiar desde esas horas tan tempranas (pobre Pedro).
> No entiendo por qué para algunos es una acción terminada. Me gustaría que me lo explicara el señor Torre.
> 
> Saludos a todos


Opino lo mismo acerca del tema, no entiendo por qué para algunas es una acción terminada, pero ya.


----------

